# Infidelity - a tragic story



## truth hurts truth frees (Nov 14, 2013)

Few years ago I had covered a suicide case in the city. A low key affair- A guy hangs himself leaving behind his grieving wife and parents. No suicide note found, no foul play suspected.
Yesterday I was passing by the apartment complex and thought why not check out on the family. So I went up the stairs to the second floor where the family lived, and guess what the door was locked. So I went below and asked the watchman when will the parents return. Long story short- Never. 
What I learned was depressing, to say the least. The father was having an affair with the daughter-in-law. When the son came to know, he hung himself. The mother went mad with grief and was institutionalized and passed away within 6 months. A few days later the father leaves the apartment and is never seen again.
As for the daughter-in-law, her neighbours came to know about the affair. Her brother was teased relentlessly that his sister is an adultress. He couldn't take it anymore and hung himself. The daughter-in-law's family moved out of town after the incident.

I am numb, just numb.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

well that is the worst kind of betrayal that exist, I don't know what the father and the daughter-in-law expected, I feel sorry for the mother and the son, and the cheaters will have to live with the weight of their actions for the rest of their lives.

but as always cheaters never see the full extend of the destruction they will cause until is already done.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Bad things happen. Working as a journalist you do see some of it.


----------



## disconnected (May 30, 2013)

This confirms to me that my decision was correct ie not to let OW's parents know about their daughter's 'close friendship' with my WH.

Your comments above have really hit home to me just how bad suicide is in the way that it affects others in the family. And of course how destructive emotional/physical infidelity is. 

Thanks for raising this subject.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ugh this happened this summer.

Moab Times-Independent - Former deputy pleads guilty to assaulting his father


----------



## srena200 (Jul 13, 2009)

What I learned was depressing, to say the least. The father was having an affair with the daughter-in-law. When the son came to know, he hung himself. The mother went mad with grief and was institutionalized and passed away within 6 months. A few days later the father leaves the apartment and is never seen again.


Why is this your concern? This family clearly had dynamics that are further reaching that you shall ever know. The DIL made her choice just as the father did when he penetrated her. The father is probably off to find his next person of pleasure.


----------



## truth hurts truth frees (Nov 14, 2013)

srena200, I don't think the father is in wayward mode again, more likely he killed himself. And for why this my concern- you are absolutely correct, it isn't mine. But still let me tell you a small incident of my childhood. I was witness to a mugging gone wrong. There were 5-6 guys beating up a couple for their money. There were a lot of bystanders, but no one stepped up for them. The wife was pregnant and lot her child coz of the incident. The couple moved back to their native state. Now both the husband and wife are hardcore Maoist leaders. That day we created monsters by our inaction- we rationalized "why is this my concern?"


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

srena200 said:


> *Why is this your concern?* This family clearly had dynamics that are further reaching that you shall ever know. The DIL made her choice just as the father did when he penetrated her. The father is probably off to find his next person of pleasure.




My my. Aren't you just a bastion of compassion....


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

This illustrates how the collateral damage of infidelity injures so many innocent people. I had a colleague a few years ago who discovered his wife's affair. Subsequently, they were on the way out the door to go shopping. He left her in the car and went back in the house to get something. He got his pistol, walked into the back yard and shot himself. Left 3 kids and a couple of foster kids. I found this to be totally incongruous. He was one of the most compassionate people I've ever met. How the pain of betrayal can change us!


----------



## truth hurts truth frees (Nov 14, 2013)

river rat, how are the children now?


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

disconnected said:


> This confirms to me that my decision was correct ie not to let OW's parents know about their daughter's 'close friendship' with my WH.
> 
> Your comments above have really hit home to me just how bad suicide is in the way that it affects others in the family. And of course how destructive emotional/physical infidelity is.
> 
> Thanks for raising this subject.


That is what you took from this story?


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

manticore said:


> but as always cheaters never see the full extend of the destruction they will cause until is already done.


I think this goes for the cheated as well. I surely never anticipated it when pondering affairs as hypothetical possibilities.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

We have so much to live for but in this country almost nothing to die for. When we run out of hope I think is everyone's breaking point. 

I just wish those that go that far try to seek some help before reaching that.


----------



## mankerlia (Dec 18, 2013)

I feel sorry for the mother and the son.


----------

